# Adam Schiff Should Step Down From His Position Tomorrow AM....NO LATER !



## nononono (Feb 17, 2019)

*Adam Schiff for Brains should be FORCED to step down from his position on the House Investigation Committee tomorrow am and NO LATER !*

*He is Ten times more compromised than what he accused Rep Devin Nunes of being last year.....*

*The honorable thing would be to step down from the Committee and vacate his House of Representative seat, he has LIED so many times in the last two years and no action has been taken by ANYONE in the House of Representatives to address his Blatant Lies....( Not to mention his leaking of Documents from closed hearings he was involved in ! )*

*Adam Schiff should STEP DOWN and VACATE his House Seat before the " Schiff " hits the fan and destroys his private life.....Do the Honorable thing and STEP DOWN NOW !!!!!!*


----------



## messy (Feb 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Adam Schiff for Brains should be FORCED to step down from his position on the House Investigation Committee tomorrow am and NO LATER !*
> 
> *He is Ten times more compromised than what he accused Rep Devin Nunes of being last year.....*
> 
> ...


If you were American and not Russian, or if you had a job,  you would know that it’s President’s Day tomorrow and thus a Federal holiday,
dumbshit.


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2019)

messy said:


> If you were American and not Russian, or if you had a job,  you would know that it’s President’s Day tomorrow and thus a Federal holiday,
> dumbshit.


*If you had two working Brain cells in that polluted canister you call a cranium....you*
*would realize that they are on break DIP SHIT and stepping down while on *
*recess would be quite HONORABLE....*


*Ya " Dumb Dipshit " ..........*

*Now go back and do you homework for ECON 101.........*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Adam Schiff for Brains should be FORCED to step down from his position on the House Investigation Committee tomorrow am and NO LATER !*
> 
> *He is Ten times more compromised than what he accused Rep Devin Nunes of being last year.....*
> 
> ...


Breaking News.  

By Townhall.  
Adam Schiff will resign tomorrow afternoon, not morning.  Just to prove nononono wrong.


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Breaking News.
> 
> By Townhall.
> Adam Schiff will resign tomorrow afternoon, not morning.  Just to prove nononono wrong.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Breaking News.
> 
> By Townhall.
> Adam Schiff will resign tomorrow afternoon, not morning.  Just to prove nononono wrong.


He already has resigned and joined the Moscow Chamber of Commerce, it's just that the deep state has him in hiding and already has a surrogate twin acting in his place in order to continue the war on Trump.


----------

